# Killington Favorite Place to Stay?



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I am booking some midweek time in Killington in January. What is everyone's favorite place to stay? I am looking for clean, fun, and reasonably affordable.


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mountain green resort is nice. I stay there whenever i go up to killington. Its a great location, you can either walk to the base lift or take the free bus. Their free bus also takes you into town if you want to enjoy the night life. All rooms are like apartments, you get a full kitchen and i think up to 3 bedrooms. Everytime i have gone, we just load up at the grocery store and dont worry about going out to eat. The prices are very reasonable as long as you dont go during high peak times like christmas break, presidents week. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

This past January we stayed at the white house and this January we are staying at the Hideaway Chalet


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotten super sick deals staying at the Comfort Inn which is on that main road to the mountain. I forget the exact name of it as there are 2 of them relativel close but the closer one to the mountain is the one I usually stay at when I go up there.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the Mountain Sport Inn its on the Killington service road literally 1 min from K1 base lodge, decent prices ok rooms indoor hot tub. but a place I used to go to on a regular basis was the ceederbrook inn. thats prob 4 min from skyship lodge and 15 min from K1, but they have a heated outdoor pool that is OFFICIAL!!! but they have become a bit pricey lately


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i go to the best western in rutland. you get meal vouchers for the restaurants in town, theres a little hill across the parking lot where i made a jump last year and there is a pool table plus free continental breakfast with make your own waffles :thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

a double is like $160/night and its 10 minutes from the mountain, too.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

north star lodge is nice. outdoor heated pool, sauna, contiental breakfasts, have a bar, beds are a little stiff but its not a bad place


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i cant wait for March, we have a reservation at Sunrise Village, praying there is decent snowpack til then


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> i cant wait for March, we have a reservation at Sunrise Village, praying there is decent snowpack til then


whoa, one of my old posts ... that trip was awesome, tons of snow


----------

